# Rockwell Model 14 Bandsaw Reviews



## COMO (Jan 22, 2012)

I was in local pawn shop and saw a Rockwell Model 14 Bandsaw for sale. I am fairly new to woodworking and do not have a band saw and would like one but am in no paticular hurry. Let me first say I am cheap or my wife would say frugal. They were asking 350 for the saw. I looked online and found a little info on the saw but figured I would check here as I have learned alot while searching this site. Right now space is limited to my garge. In the next 3-4 years we are looking at moving back to MO when we do my full intentions are to buy a house with a shop and in doing so upgrade some of my tools. Some tools wont make the trip from CO to MO. Is this saw a decent saw to get me by until we move and what would it be worth. Its not as big as I would like but space is limited. Thanks for any help


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't know about this saw but many others recommend Rikon or Grizzly you might compair and see how they come out price wise to the saw your looking at or a good brand name used saw, Frugal is good but some times spending another $100 will make a world of difference .


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Does it look like this or this? Usually you can't go wrong with old iron, I actually prefer it and have done quite a few restorations. The stuff was built stronger in the old days, before computers and simulations telling them just how little material they can get a way with now a days. Can't say if that's a good price or not, a lot will say it's too much cuz it's old, not understanding. Me, I'd pay it, but I'd also try to get them down first. $300, $250 would be good. But I'd look it over first and run it. Check the tires, how it tracks, the bearings for blade tracking, tensioning mechanism, listen to the motor bearings, wheel bearings, check for any play, the table trunnions, etc..


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

If it a newer Rockwell brand (since the demise of the Delta Rockwell stuff), I'd be cautious. Will they let you run it/try a cut or two?
Bill


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Bill, if you're talking about the Rockwell that makes the BladeRunner and Sonicrafter, I don't think they make bandsaws and if they did I'd stay away from it too!


----------



## COMO (Jan 22, 2012)

Blankman- It looks like the second one. 
I will probably hold off as I am in no hurry to buy a band saw. I may go by and try a low ball offer. They probably dont have much in it so you never know. Thanks for all the info.


----------

